# Problème Common Lisp



## ikki2388 (25 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour  à tous  

Jeune possesseur d'un macbook pro et terminant ma License d'informatique 3eme année, je me lance dans la programmation Lisp (du a un cours  :rateau: ) sur mon macbook. Je viens d'installer Common Lisp via ce tuto trouvé sur le net http://newartisans.com/2007/10/common-lisp-on-mac-os-x/ .Tout c'est bien passé j'ai suivis les étapes a la lettre  

Néanmoins j'ai un gros soucis   :hein:  lorsqu'on me demande ceci:

Configuring SLIME
Now you have SBCL and SLIME installed. You could, at this point, run Emacs and type M-x slime. When it prompts for a command to run, just pick sbcl. Boom, you are now in a Lisp REPL and can type things like this:

J'ai Beau Lancer emacs via en terminal en tapant emacs , ce dernier ne me demande pas de taper M-x slime rien ne se passe je me trouve juste dans l'éditeur:


File Edit Options Buffers Tools Help                                  
Welcome to GNU Emacs, a part of the GNU operating system.

Get help           C-h  (Hold down CTRL and press h)
Emacs manual       C-h r        Browse manuals     C-h i
Emacs tutorial     C-h t        Undo changes       C-x u
Buy manuals        C-h RET      Exit Emacs         C-x C-c
Activate menubar   M-`
(`C-' means use the CTRL key.  `M-' means use the Meta (or Alt) key.
If you have no Meta key, you may instead type ESC followed by the cha\
racter.) ....etc

Alors comment faire pour exécuter correctement emacs afin qu'il me demande de taper la commande et ainsi pouvoir exécuter mes codes lisp??? 

 Merci de préciser la démarche a suivre :rose:  

Merci d'avance!!

Ps: si vous avez une autre soluce pour exécuter du lisp sous Mac os je suis preneur aussi :love:


----------



## Larme (25 Octobre 2011)

_Si ça ne marche pas, c'est peut-être parce que son créateur est décédé hier..._


----------



## ikki2388 (25 Octobre 2011)

Larme a dit:


> _Si ça ne marche pas, c'est peut-être parce que son créateur est décédé hier..._



très drôle :hein: j'aimerais  plutôt que quelqu'un m'aide a regler mon problème


----------



## duthen-mac (14 Février 2012)

ikki2388 a dit:


> Bonjour  à tous
> 
> Jeune possesseur d'un macbook pro et terminant ma License d'informatique 3eme année, je me lance dans la programmation Lisp (du a un cours  :rateau: ) sur mon macbook. Je viens d'installer Common Lisp via ce tuto trouvé sur le net http://newartisans.com/2007/10/common-lisp-on-mac-os-x/ .Tout c'est bien passé j'ai suivis les étapes a la lettre
> 
> ...



Je ne sais pas si c'est encore d'actualité, mais, au cas où...

La réponse est dans le texte que tu as affiché:


> run Emacs and type M-x slime
> 
> (`C-' means use the CTRL key.  `M-' means use the Meta (or Alt) key.
> If you have no Meta key, you may instead type ESC followed by the character.) ....etc


En clair, lorsque tu lances emacs, tu arrives dans l'éditeur et tu lances la commande, à l'intérieur d'emacs en tapant (comme demandé): 

```
M-x slime
```
c'est-à-dire, sur un mac bien configuré, tenir la touche "alt" enfoncée, puis taper la touche "x", lâcher la touche "alt", puis taper la chaîne "slime" et appuyer la touche "return".
Si ton mac n'est pas bien configuré, tu peux aussi taper les 8 touches en séquence: ESC x s l i m e RETURN

Pour ma part, j'utilise régulièrement l'excellent Aquamacs emacs.

Bonne continuation

)jack(


----------

